

Startups Around the World - jamesjyu
http://justinkan.com/startups-around-the-world

======
matthewwiese
Great write-up. Would definitely prove fruitful for YC if they manage to
support foreign startups. Growing name recognition in other nations is a huge
boon; not to mention, as the article said, there is hella good talent
elsewhere in the world.

------
techaddict009
You should try to visit India. You can see various great startups like
flipkart, redbus, explara, paytm, etc.

